# Marriott Beyond



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

We will be at our unit (Hyatt, Key West) starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.

Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 19, 2019)

This is interesting.....  I think I would have taken him up on it just to satisfy my curiosity.




.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

Is 2019 the 'Year of the Timeshare'? [Marriott/Vistana/Hyatt in the DC speculation]

I'd guess that if something really is being rolled out next week it's the program speculated about in the thread above, the program that's expected to allow integration of Vistana and Hyatt ownerships with MVC under the Marriott Vacations Worldwide umbrella.

Marriott Beyond. Hmmmm. I have a feeling some people are going to be very unhappy with that name.

********************

_*Moderator Note:*

If this is really happening, history tells us that for a little while there is going to be unavoidable chaos and disorder on the TUG boards. As moderator here on the Marriott board the first thing I'll do is lock the above speculation thread and then I'll be merging every thread on this board related to the program introduction, in what will most likely end up being a completely ineffective effort to allow continuity and to prevent duplicate posts. The Hyatt and Vistana forum mods will probably be doing the same. Please, please, PLEASE try to be patient with us.

Now because this obviously impacts several TUG forums, as much leeway as possible will be given for cross-posting. All of the mods will sincerely appreciate it if you try to do as little cross-posting as possible.

Thanks in advance. _


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit (Hyatt, Key West) starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”........ and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.



Never heard of it, but last year in KW, they gave me (I choose) $120 vouchers for attending...for which I opted to use go fishing...for 30 minutes of my time.   Thinking I might go fishing again this year...Can't wait to hear what you found out.  And yes the big one got away.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 19, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is interesting.....  I think I would have taken him up on it just to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have, but need to make sure that my wife is on board. Happy wife = happy life!


----------



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Is 2019 the 'Year of the Timeshare'? [Marriott/Vistana/Hyatt in the DC speculation]
> 
> I'd guess that if something really is being rolled out next week it's the program speculated about in the thread above, the program that's expected to allow integration of Vistana and Hyatt ownerships with MVC under the Marriott Vacations Worldwide umbrella.
> 
> ...



Susan, thank you for everything you do here and your patience with this unknown situation. I can feel the exhaustion in your mod note. I did cross post here and the Hyatt forum because some folks do not go over to the other forums, and I wanted to hear what folks had to say. I will post when I have additional information, and any photos of documents, as soon as I have them. ASSUMING this is real, and not just a ploy to get us to come in for a sales pitch to find out “Beyond” really means II, but now that we are there let’s talk about the Hyatt Point Program. I don’t think this is the case because of how the sales guy phrased it. Thank you again.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

AJCts411 said:


> Never heard of it, but last year in KW, they gave me (I choose) $120 vouchers for attending...for which I opted to use go fishing...for 30 minutes of my time.   Thinking I might go fishing again this year...Can't wait to hear what you found out.  And yes the big one got away.



It’s down to $100 in vouchers that can be used at a hand full of locations for “only an hour” of time. I’ll set a stop watch.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 19, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I think I would have taken him up on it just to satisfy my curiosity.



I would too.  Knowledge is power.  If it wasn't as described, I would walk out...

George


----------



## jont (Jul 19, 2019)

Is Buzz Lightyear going to be the new spokesperson? To infinity...and beyond can become " To Marriott....and Beyond!"


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 19, 2019)

jont said:


> Is Buzz Lightyear going to be the new spokesperson? To infinity...and beyond can become " To Marriott....and Beyond!"




Someone at Marriott stole from Toy Story.​


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 19, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott Beyond. Hmmmm. I have a feeling some people are going to be very unhappy with that name.



Well, it's probably better than Bonvoy.

We could have a little fun speculating about a name.  How about "Marriott Infinity."  (I'm thinking about the character Buzz Lightyear in the movie Toy Story: "to Infinity and Beyond")

Oops, while I was typing this, I now see that I was beaten to the punch.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 19, 2019)

Google Marriott Beyond.  They’ve been incorporating beyond into their “talk” since last year.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 19, 2019)

is this spiel only for Hyatt owners or will it go in the reverse?  Are Marriott owners getting the same offer to hear about Marriott Beyond?


----------



## kds4 (Jul 19, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Is 2019 the 'Year of the Timeshare'? [Marriott/Vistana/Hyatt in the DC speculation]
> 
> I'd guess that if something really is being rolled out next week it's the program speculated about in the thread above, the program that's expected to allow integration of Vistana and Hyatt ownerships with MVC under the Marriott Vacations Worldwide umbrella.
> 
> ...



If an owner has a negative experience, how would you verbalize it (like the hotel loyalty version, Bonvoy). Congrats, you've been 'Beyonded'?


----------



## kds4 (Jul 19, 2019)

jont said:


> Is Buzz Lightyear going to be the new spokesperson? To infinity...and beyond can become " To Marriott....and Beyond!"



*"Well said, space ranger."*


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 19, 2019)

kds4 said:


> If an owner has _*an issue with change,*_ how would you verbalize it (like the hotel loyalty version, Bonvoy). Congrats, you've been 'Beyonded'?



Fixed it for you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Well, it's probably better than Bonvoy. ...



Yeah, but all of us under the Marriott umbrella have had to adjust to Bonvoy.

If "Marriott Beyond" turns out to be the name of the program that allows Hyatt and Vistana to integrate with Marriott Vacation Club owners as a quasi-internal exchange company/option, as has been speculated will be happening, at least a few Vistana and Hyatt people have already expressed an interest in the name, "Marriott" being removed from anything to do with their ownership.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

Quilter said:


> Google Marriott Beyond.  They’ve been incorporating beyond into their “talk” since last year.



Hmmmm. I'm seeing all the "Beyond Barriers" stuff (like this) that Marriott, Int'l rolled out in an effort to be seen as supporting and celebrating inclusion, with regards to social consciousness.

Different companies, Marriott Int'l v. Marriott Vacations Worldwide; different products, hotels v. timeshare ownership; different brands, Beyond Barriers v. Marriott Beyond. It's hard to see how what was rolled out last year in the hotel company has anything to do with what might be coming from the timeshare company, that will mesh with the speculation of possible cross-brand exchanging among the timeshares that MVW picked up in an acquisition with their existing timeshares.


----------



## andysnovel (Jul 19, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm. I'm seeing all the "Beyond Barriers" stuff (like this) that Marriott, Int'l rolled out in an effort to be seen as supporting and celebrating inclusion, with regards to social consciousness.
> 
> Different companies, Marriott Int'l v. Marriott Vacations Worldwide; different products, hotels v. timeshare ownership; different brands, Beyond Barriers v. Marriott Beyond. It's hard to see how what was rolled out last year in the hotel company has anything to do with what might be coming from the timeshare company, that will mesh with the speculation of possible cross-brand exchanging among the timeshares that MVW picked up in an acquisition with their existing timeshares.


Marriott talks about going beyond hotel rooms to homes and villas. Most ts are considered villas, there may be blending among various Marriott Brands including timeshare systems, an all inclusive approach to the hotel/home/timeshare sales and marketing. Marriott wants to cover all their bases, stay tuned lol


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

andysnovel said:


> Marriott talks about going beyond hotel rooms to homes and villas. Most ts are considered villas, there may be blending among various Marriott Brands including timeshare systems, an all inclusive approach to the hotel/home/timeshare sales and marketing. Marriott wants to cover all their bases, stay tuned lol



They do already offer home-like options in their Destination Club. I was trying to see if Quilter's thing about googling "Marriott Beyond" would show us anything to do with the timeshares (because in the past we've found legal filings for new options via that route) but, no. I didn't find anything by googling that's specific to changes in the timeshare company.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 19, 2019)

andysnovel said:


> Marriott talks about going beyond hotel rooms to homes and villas. Most ts are considered villas, there may be blending among various Marriott Brands including timeshare systems, an all inclusive approach to the hotel/home/timeshare sales and marketing. Marriott wants to cover all their bases, stay tuned lol


When we had our pitch at the new San Francisco Pulse, they were just trained on a new salesperson pitch tool which seamlessly included hotels, MVC resorts, their vacation home offering, the other Explorer Collection options, etc., all available in any given area.   You could name a location and they could show point availability in any of those options in that area.  Was pretty slick.  I could see that being named Marriott Beyond. Did not sound like it would be rolled out as a new interface on the MVC site anytime soon (if ever), but if they ever did, would be really cool.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> When we had our pitch at the new San Francisco Pulse, they were just trained on a new salesperson pitch tool which seamlessly included hotels, MVC resorts, their vacation home offering, the other Explorer Collection options, etc., all available in any given area.   You could name a location and they could show point availability in any of those options in that area.  Was pretty slick.  I could see that being named Marriott Beyond. Did not sound like it would be rolled out as a new interface on the MVC site anytime soon (if ever), but if they ever did, would be really cool.


Yes, very neat. We saw that application in our owners update at Newport Coast in May.  We were told that the application will be available to owners soon.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 19, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> When we had our pitch at the new San Francisco Pulse, they were just trained on a new salesperson pitch tool which seamlessly included hotels, MVC resorts, their vacation home offering, the other Explorer Collection options, etc., all available in any given area.   You could name a location and they could show point availability in any of those options in that area.  Was pretty slick.  I could see that being named Marriott Beyond. Did not sound like it would be rolled out as a new interface on the MVC site anytime soon (if ever), but if they ever did, would be really cool.



This makes me wonder if the reality is they are selling some kind of buy in to the DC system, and will be marketing it to Hyatt owners as something else. From the Marriott side, it’s just the DC system now with access to Hyatt properties. However, they resolve the whole “why do Hyatt owners have to buy in and DC owners don’t” argument because they are calling the same thing two different names just depending what system you are in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> This makes me wonder if the reality is they are selling some kind of buy in to the DC system, and will be marketing it to Hyatt owners as something else. From the Marriott side, it’s just the DC system now with access to Hyatt properties. However, they resolve the whole “why do Hyatt owners have to buy in and DC owners don’t” argument because they are calling the same thing two different names just depending what system you are in.


The thing is, Marriott Vacations Worldwide's Destination Club already includes all of the options mentioned in Fasttr's post above, and allows for integration by owners of many of the Weeks that MVW has since stopped selling. Considering that it's the Hyatt sales force that mentioned "Marriott Beyond" as if it's the name of a program that will be newly-available to Hyatt owners, I'm very interested to see if it's the vehicle for them to integrate the Hyatt and Vistana timeshare owners into the program that Marriott is already running and if so, if the "Marriott Beyond" branding will replace the existing, "Destination Club" branding.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 19, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit (Hyatt, Key West) starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.



I passed ROFR and I am in the process of closing on Hyatt. Would I get grandfathered in with my new unit if it merges while I am closing?


----------



## Quilter (Jul 19, 2019)

I didn’t say that googling Marriott Beyond will send you to a page referring to the proposed integration. What was apparent to me is that Marriott has been repeatedly used the word “beyond” in their recent marketing and news.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/marriott-exec-want-involved-travel-183014198.html

Marriott Exec: We Want to Be Involved in Travel Beyond 4 Walls of a Hotel

https://www.marriott.com/marriott/gtld.mi
A journey beyond .com

https://news.marriott.com/2018/09/marriott-international-launches-lovetravels-beyond-barriers-to-provide-500k-to-groups-and-individuals-advocating-for-inclusion-equality-peace-and-human-rights/

Now we’re seeing this word being used in the new possibilities for trading flexibility.

P.s.  I don’t know how to fix this mess with the fonts.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 19, 2019)

Timeshares are beyond the 4 walls of a hotel. They are not hotel rooms. 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms. Full kitchen. Consistent quality. Amenities. They are better than AirBNB.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

Quilter said:


> I didn’t say that googling Marriott Beyond will send you to a page referring to the proposed integration. What was apparent to me is that Marriott has been repeatedly used the word “beyond” in their recent marketing and news.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/marriott-exec-want-involved-travel-183014198.html
> 
> ...



Oh. No! I hope you didn't think that I was saying your google suggestion was somehow wrong. I remember that back when the DC was introduced and people thought to google after the fact, we learned that if we'd been googling all along during the speculation run-up, we might have seen public filings that may have helped flush out what they were doing before they did it. I googled "Marriott Beyond" because of your suggestion hoping that we might see something like that but didn't find anything specifically related to the timeshares, something that might mesh perfectly with what Sapper heard from the Hyatt rep.

I wonder if focus groups have decided that "Beyond" is the word of the moment in travel circles? It was worth a try googling, anyway, so thanks for the good suggestion. 

PS - The font tools are on the task bar at the top of the box that pops up when you hit the "Edit" button at the bottom of a post.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 19, 2019)

Quilter said:


> I didn’t say that googling Marriott Beyond will send you to a page referring to the proposed integration. What was apparent to me is that Marriott has been repeatedly used the word “beyond” in their recent marketing and news.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/marriott-exec-want-involved-travel-183014198.html
> 
> ...



Just remember...all of those references are Marriott International, the hotel company. Probably means absolutely nothing for the timeshare company which is a totally separate entity.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I passed ROFR and I am in the process of closing on Hyatt. Would I get grandfathered in with my new unit if it merges while I am closing?


Doubtful. In 2010 I believe they went by the recording date of your deed.



SueDonJ said:


> Oh. No! I hope you didn't think that I was saying your google suggestion was somehow wrong. I remember that back when the DC was introduced and people thought to google after the fact, we learned that if we'd been googling all along during the speculation run-up, we might have seen public filings that may have helped flush out what they were doing before they did it. I googled "Marriott Beyond" because of your suggestion hoping that we might see something like that but didn't find anything specifically related to the timeshares, something that might mesh perfectly with what Sapper heard from the Hyatt rep.


Googling wasn't what found the public filings. I found those doing a search of the Orange County website and turned up the trust documents. I have been doing similar searches this time around and so far have found no evidence of them creating a new trust or conveying Vistana or Hyatt inventory to the DC trust. They have conveyed Westin Nanea units to the Westin Flex trust which leads us to expect that the two Flex Trusts and probably Aventuras will live on after any integrated program.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> ... Googling wasn't what found the public filings. I found those doing a search of the Orange County website and turned up the trust documents. I have been doing similar searches this time around and so far have found no evidence of them creating a new trust or conveying Vistana or Hyatt inventory to the DC trust. They have conveyed Westin Nanea units to the Westin Flex trust which leads us to expect that the two Flex Trusts and probably Aventuras will live on after any integrated program.



I'm not talking about the Trust conveyances, although it certainly would have been helpful to find them sooner AND the work you did in tracking them was very helpful after.

No, I seem to remember that in the days just after 6/20/10, a few TUGgers googled and found legal filings of several governing docs related to the branding of the Trust and the DC Exchange Company along with, if I'm remembering correctly, if not the actual preliminary Exchange Procedures doc then a quasi-blueprint seeking approval for it? Those are the kinds of things I was thinking might turn up in a search for "Marriott Beyond."


----------



## Dean (Jul 20, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I passed ROFR and I am in the process of closing on Hyatt. Would I get grandfathered in with my new unit if it merges while I am closing?


Unknown but based on the 2010 DC rollout I too think it's doubtful.  I can't recall if they used recording date or the week being listed in your account by the rollout date but being in the process didn't qualify.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dean said:


> Unknown but based on the 2010 DC rollout I too think it's doubtful.  I can't recall if they used recording date or the week being listed in your account by the rollout date but being in the process didn't qualify.


It is recording date, the verbiage is still there today if you go in and try to enroll a week;

_You may enroll week(s) purchased from Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates in the Exchange Program for only $595 for enrollment of one week and $695 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International or its affiliates) *with a deed recording date prior to June 20, 2010* (or prior to April 21, 2016 for Marriott Phuket Beach Club weeks) are eligible for this offer, with pricing of $1495 for enrollment of one week and $1995 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties in transactions brokered by Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates may be eligible for the offer under certain terms and conditions. Offer is valid for weeks located at participating MVCI resorts located in the U.S. and the Caribbean, and at Marriott's Phuket Beach Club._


----------



## Dean (Jul 20, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> It is recording date, the verbiage is still there today if you go in and try to enroll a week;
> 
> _You may enroll week(s) purchased from Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates in the Exchange Program for only $595 for enrollment of one week and $695 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International or its affiliates) *with a deed recording date prior to June 20, 2010* (or prior to April 21, 2016 for Marriott Phuket Beach Club weeks) are eligible for this offer, with pricing of $1495 for enrollment of one week and $1995 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties in transactions brokered by Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates may be eligible for the offer under certain terms and conditions. Offer is valid for weeks located at participating MVCI resorts located in the U.S. and the Caribbean, and at Marriott's Phuket Beach Club._


Thanks, I did go to look but since I no longer have weeks that might be enrolled, it no longer shows me that info or at least I couldn't find it.


----------



## Edward Druy (Jul 20, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit (Hyatt, Key West) starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.


I just attended a Hyatt sales pitch last week at the Carmel Highlands. It was the same old, same old. I asked specifically about whether or not Marriott would be incorporated into the Hyatt Portfolio Program. Nothing forthcoming from the sales force, just crickets. If it is true, it will make the portfolio program worth looking at again, but up until now, it offers no advantages to those of us who have proper deeds to the Hyatt timeshare resorts.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 20, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh. No! I hope you didn't think that I was saying your google suggestion was somehow wrong. I remember that back when the DC was introduced and people thought to google after the fact, we learned that if we'd been googling all along during the speculation run-up, we might have seen public filings that may have helped flush out what they were doing before they did it. I googled "Marriott Beyond" because of your suggestion hoping that we might see something like that but didn't find anything specifically related to the timeshares, something that might mesh perfectly with what Sapper heard from the Hyatt rep.
> 
> I wonder if focus groups have decided that "Beyond" is the word of the moment in travel circles? It was worth a try googling, anyway, so thanks for the good suggestion.
> 
> PS - The font tools are on the task bar at the top of the box that pops up when you hit the "Edit" button at the bottom of a post.



Thanks for fixing the fonts.

My initial google search was just what you said, I was hoping to find something about the new program.    Instead I found repeated use of “beyond” in marketing and news.

Yes, I understand the division between hotel and timeshare but all of us timeshare folk are intricately attached to the hotel division via Bonvoy and the loyal Bonvoy members are impacting the timeshares.   The merger of hotel brands brought many Titanium’s to explore new properties.   When I was at OP earlier this month the new GM repeatedly mentioned the impact on satisfaction surveys by Bonvoy Titanium’s who come to the property expecting their loyalty benefits to get them hotel perks.   They are disappointed with the lack of restaurants and their room location.

So it seems to me, the wordage of both divisions will be integrated because the entire Marriott brand is being marketed to all customers.

“Bonvoy(age) and Beyond!”


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 20, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> It is recording date, the verbiage is still there today if you go in and try to enroll a week;
> 
> _You may enroll week(s) purchased from Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates in the Exchange Program for only $595 for enrollment of one week and $695 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International or its affiliates) *with a deed recording date prior to June 20, 2010* (or prior to April 21, 2016 for Marriott Phuket Beach Club weeks) are eligible for this offer, with pricing of $1495 for enrollment of one week and $1995 for enrollment of more than one week. Weeks purchased from third parties in transactions brokered by Marriott Vacation Club or its affiliates may be eligible for the offer under certain terms and conditions. Offer is valid for weeks located at participating MVCI resorts located in the U.S. and the Caribbean, and at Marriott's Phuket Beach Club._



Okay I hope my deed get recorded quickly. I would think if this was something they wanted to prevent, they wouldn’t be passing ROFR so quickly. All if mine passed within 5-10 days. I’ve been traveling so I have been delayed in submitting my paperwork. If I miss deed recording date, I will be really bummed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 20, 2019)

Interesting thread which I had failed to read until now. At our last presentation, the salesman said they hoped to have an announcement out in either June or July. This would fall within his timeline. Then again, it was a salesman and we have yet to see/hear exactly what might be released on Monday. 

I have been under the impression from the updates we’ve attended that the systems would be integrated separately, with Hyatt being the last to be added. The fact this is a Hyatt update has my attention/curiosity. I would like to have thought that maybe a little taste would have been forthcoming at our Marriott update last month. We really didn’t get anything other than they hoped to make the announcement within June or July and that it was important to move up now in status vs waiting. Typical sales speak for every update we’ve been to since the merger.

I’ll try to temper my “enthusiasm” once they roll out the program. I remember when they rolled out the DC. I wasn’t happy initially but have learned how to manipulate the program and maximize its usefulness to us. Given time I’m sure I’ll do the same with this new incarnation of an internal exchange plan.


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We will be at our unit (Hyatt, Key West) starting this Sunday. I received the concierge call to make sure everything is ok for our up coming stay and to sign us up for the sales pitch, I mean owners update. I told him we are not interested in the HPP. He said that Monday would be the first day of selling a new program called “Marriott Beyond”. I said, you mean Bonvoy?  He said, no Bonvoy is the hotel points program, this is “Beyond”, where we can use our Hyatt ownership to exchange into all of the other Marriott owned properties. I said I had never heard of this program. He said that it is brand new, they just finished training for it, and if I signed up for the 8:30 Monday Owners Update, I would be the first one to see the new program. I asked for him to email me some marketing material so I would have a better understanding of what I would be walking into. He said that he is not allowed to send anything until after Monday. I said I would have to discuss it with my wife. When I did, she rolled her eyes and was not favorable to sitting through another sales pitch. I’ll work on her, as I’m curious what this is.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of Marriott Beyond?  I cannot find anything on it.



Anyone hear anything worth repeating today?


----------



## Sapper (Jul 23, 2019)

SMB1 said:


> Anyone hear anything worth repeating today?



Not yet. I had my wife on board with going, then we found out (I remember reading about this on TUG, but had forgotten) they are not doing the presentations from the property anymore. You now have to go to some consolidated location elsewhere. I lost my wife at this point, her agreement was tenuous to begin with. The time to drive to some location, probably pay for parking, etc... then attend what will most assuredly be more than an hour, and for $100. Nope. I am going to try and just drop by solo and see if they will give me some info.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 23, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Not yet. I had my wife on board with going, then we found out (I remember reading about this on TUG, but had forgotten) they are not doing the presentations from the property anymore. You now have to go to some consolidated location elsewhere. I lost my wife at this point, her agreement was tenuous to begin with. The time to drive to some location, probably pay for parking, etc... then attend what will most assuredly be more than an hour, and for $100. Nope. I am going to try and just drop by solo and see if they will give me some info.


Say you’re divorced she just left you on that trip lol, she plans on taking half so you’re here to buy a ton of points so she’s stuck paying half the mortgage lol


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 23, 2019)

They should offer a party bus to the location and back


----------



## Sapper (Jul 23, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> They should offer a party bus to the location and back



Then you are at their mercy as to when they will let you go.


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Then you are at their mercy as to when they will let you go.


My MIL went from Hyatt Beach Club last month.  She did not learn anything new, but they did provide transportation to the downtown location and a taxi voucher for her to come back whenever she pleased.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP. 

1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase. 
2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded. 
3) The Marriott Beyond program will only be able to access the “Explorer Collection”. Being an HPP owner who is also in the Marriott Beyond program will not have access to any other Marriott properties (no DC, MVC, ETC) “at this time”. I asked when we would have access, and he didn’t have an answer. 
4) Marriott Beyond is supposed to start in September coinciding with Marriott taking over sales of Hyatt / HPP. Again, the sales guy stressed that Hyatt properties would not be rebranded to Marriott. However, he also stressed that we should purchase HPP NOW because “once Marriott takes over sales, the cost will go up”. 
5) I specifically requested that he produced written documentation proving what he was talking about. He said they had not gotten anything printed up yet. 
6) I asked about the conversion ratio / points it would be to convert HPP points to Marriott Explorer Collection points, he said that he did not have that information. 

So, my take on this whole Marriott Beyond thing is that while there may be something coming down the line, it’s just garbage to get people to buy HPP.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP.
> 
> 1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase.
> 2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded.
> ...



Buy now before prices go up is the SAME thing I was told by VSE sales reps to buy the flex program. They are using scare tactics to get in now while the prices are “right”. Maybe it’s the pressure being put in them by MVC because VSE Sales were never that slime-ball. Nothing but a bunch of lies tbh.


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP.
> 
> 1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase.
> 2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded.
> ...


They have been doing training for Marriott sales so I think more is coming, seems like early next year is the likely time we'll see more options and more going on.  But if they require Hyatt points to participate with the Explorer collection, they likely will require similar for what ever rolls out after that much like anyone who owns non enrolled resale weeks.

ETA:  By the way Marriott used the same tactic in reverse saying that on a per point basis Hyatt was more so Marriott Trust points would likely go up after the integration details were available.


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP.
> 
> 1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase.
> 2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded.
> ...



Thank you for the update. Looks like Marriott Beyond will just be the pool of MVC, Hyatt and VSE deposits that requires owners to pay to access. It is just exactly as I predicted earlier, everyone has to pay.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Buy now before prices go up is the SAME thing I was told by VSE sales reps to buy the flex program. They are using scare tactics to get in now while the prices are “right”. Maybe it’s the pressure being put in them by MVC because VSE Sales were never that slime-ball. Nothing but a bunch of lies tbh.





Dean said:


> They have been doing training for Marriott sales so I think more is coming, seems like early next year is the likely time we'll see more options and more going on.  But if they require Hyatt points to participate with the Explorer collection, they likely will require similar for what ever rolls out after that much like anyone who owns non enrolled resale weeks.
> 
> ETA:  By the way Marriott used the same tactic in reverse saying that on a per point basis Hyatt was more so Marriott Trust points would likely go up after the integration details were available.



Feels like a Marriott sales shark feeding frenzy. Haha. The more BS spin they can put on both sides, the more scare tactics they can use, the more they can boost sales to the uninformed. Put just enough truth behind it so that when people google from their phones at the sales desk, they see that Marriott did buy Hyatt, that there must be some kind of program, and they can’t find details on “Beyond” because it’s coming out “Monday”, now “September”. Maybe “Beyond” really means it’s never being released because it’s “Beyond”. Yeah, little irked that I wasted some of our valuable vacation time on this.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> Thank you for the update. Looks like Marriott Beyond will just be the pool of MVC, Hyatt and VSE deposits that requires owners to pay to access. It is just exactly as I predicted earlier, everyone has to pay.


MVC DC owners already have access to the Explorer Collection.  Explorer Collection comprises cruises, land tours - Collette, hotels and luxury residences, large vacation homes, golf and events (tennis and golf type major tournament events).


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 24, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> Thank you for the update. Looks like Marriott Beyond will just be the pool of MVC, Hyatt and VSE deposits that requires owners to pay to access. It is just exactly as I predicted earlier, everyone has to pay.



Not correct. That's not what Sapper said.

You are probably not aware of what the Explorer Collection is. The Explorer Collection is made up of things that MVC DC owners can use their points for that are *NOT* timeshare exchanges. They are made up of Collette escorted tours, cruises, homes, events, and stays at a few select Marriott International hotels. I assume Hyatt didn't have a similar non-timeshare offering, so they are just making that available to HPP owners as it has been for DC owners. No timeshare inventory in the Explorer Collection at all.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Not correct. That's not what Sapper said.
> 
> You are probably not aware of what the Explorer Collection is. The Explorer Collection is made up of things that MVC DC owners can use their points for that are *NOT* timeshare exchanges. They are made up of Collette escorted tours, cruises, homes, events, and stays at a few select Marriott International hotels. I assume Hyatt didn't have a similar non-timeshare offering, so they are just making that available to HPP owners as it has been for DC owners. No timeshare inventory in the Explorer Collection at all.



Right, this exactly, access to the Explorer Collection only. The sales guy said no access to DC / MVC, etc at this time. My guess is never as he had no written proof or specifics. 

Also, I am not really up to speed on Marriott, so afterward when I googled Explorer Collection, I found that it looks like a tremendous waste of points.


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Feels like a Marriott sales shark feeding frenzy. Haha. The more BS spin they can put on both sides, the more scare tactics they can use, the more they can boost sales to the uninformed. Put just enough truth behind it so that when people google from their phones at the sales desk, they see that Marriott did buy Hyatt, that there must be some kind of program, and they can’t find details on “Beyond” because it’s coming out “Monday”, now “September”. Maybe “Beyond” really means it’s never being released because it’s “Beyond”. Yeah, little irked that I wasted some of our valuable vacation time on this.


It certainly gives them plenty of options to spin things but I suspect there will be a true program that will entice some and aggravate others, esp if they can't access it without a significant additional purchase.  

For the Explorer collection higher VIP levels have access to options that are not available to all.  My guess is the describe options will be only for those things available to all.


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 24, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Not correct. That's not what Sapper said.
> 
> You are probably not aware of what the Explorer Collection is. The Explorer Collection is made up of things that MVC DC owners can use their points for that are *NOT* timeshare exchanges. They are made up of Collette escorted tours, cruises, homes, events, and stays at a few select Marriott International hotels. I assume Hyatt didn't have a similar non-timeshare offering, so they are just making that available to HPP owners as it has been for DC owners. No timeshare inventory in the Explorer Collection at all.



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Feels like a Marriott sales shark feeding frenzy. Haha. The more BS spin they can put on both sides, the more scare tactics they can use, the more they can boost sales to the uninformed. Put just enough truth behind it so that when people google from their phones at the sales desk, they see that Marriott did buy Hyatt, that there must be some kind of program, and they can’t find details on “Beyond” because it’s coming out “Monday”, now “September”. Maybe “Beyond” really means it’s never being released because it’s “Beyond”. Yeah, little irked that I wasted some of our valuable vacation time on this.


I stopped going to updates. Just not worth it.


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 24, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I stopped going to updates. Just not worth it.



Now @Sapper update makes me thinking twice if I will go to update next month in Nanea or not. Just totally waste of time.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 24, 2019)

Go so you can start a thread about the new program they told you is coming the minute after you sign another contract lol


pchung6 said:


> Now @Sapper update makes me thinking twice if I will go to update next month in Nanea or not. Just totally waste of time.[/QUO


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP.
> 
> 1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase.
> 2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded.
> ...



It would be helpful if people attending Hyatt sales presentations could drill down into some of this. I haven't been to one for years for all the reasons that others choose not to go, but if you're going anyway and want to ask ... 

I also know nothing about Hyatt so will apologize if none of this translates well.

For a Marriott DC owner/member the items available in the Explorer Collection segment of the MVW Destination Club are bookable only with DC Points, either Trust Points (purchased) or Exchange Points (from enrolled/converted Weeks.) Your #6 is intriguing - I'm wondering too about the [Hyatt Points/Weeks = how many DC Points] metric whether it's front-facing or on the back end, and, how the machinations will work. If the EC items are assigned Hyatt values that already exist with your Points/Weeks lexicon, in other words a new Chart is developed that's specific to Hyatt, then your access to the Explorer Collection wouldn't necessarily require an enrollment in the same way that it is required for Marriott people. If instead it does require similar enrollment that results in an actual allotment of DC Points with which EC items can be booked, that might give some indication of the metric and machination which may eventually be offered to all Hyatt owners.

Anyway, food for thought ...


----------



## Sapper (Jul 24, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> It would be helpful if people attending Hyatt sales presentations could drill down into some of this. I haven't been to one for years for all the reasons that others choose not to go, but if you're going anyway and want to ask ...
> 
> I also know nothing about Hyatt so will apologize if none of this translates well.
> 
> ...




I get where you are going, we could calculate a possible Hyatt point to DC point conversion even though there is no current way to go between the two systems. Unfortunately, the sales guy was useless when I asked what the Hyatt points are worth in the Marriott Beyond/ Explorer Collection.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2019)

One thing seems consistent thru most sales presentations. That being you must own points to play in the cross branded pools. They had been after us to buy trust points with the line we must have trust points, not enrolled points from deeded weeks, if we want to reserve the Westin/Hyatt/Vistana resorts.

Until they roll out the program, we won’t know if there’s any truth to what they’re saying.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 24, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> One thing seems consistent thru most sales presentations. That being you must own points to play in the cross branded pools. They had been after us to buy trust points with the line we must have trust points, not enrolled points from deeded weeks, if we want to reserve the Westin/Hyatt/Vistana resorts.
> 
> Until they roll out the program, we won’t know if there’s any truth to what they’re saying.



That's the one consistent line if for no other reason than what they are selling *is* Trust points, so they need to build a desire to "want" Trust points for fear of losing out. Telling people they can use their enrolled points to do the same thing serves no purpose to help them sell Trust points. Sales reps have been using the "You have to buy Trust points or you won't be able to access X" for a long time. Despite these threats, so far, for almost everything in the DC, Trust points function exactly the same as enrolled points. That doesn't mean that will always be the case or that won't change, but because of the large number of legacy enrolled weeks, a big source of inventory within the DC is, and likely to continue to be enrolled weeks which are elected for DC points. If they weaken the power of enrolled weeks to do things in the DC, you might see fewer weeks elected for points, and the DC would cease to function as it was intended. Granted, sales reps have been saying that buying Trust points will also "supercharge" your enrolled points and make them function like Trust points, but all the empirical evidence we have seen suggests that is false.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2019)

We had resisted all proposals based on the line, “you must own...... “ until recently. Even then our purchase of a hybrid package was based on our present needs, not MVC’s future promises. 

If it helps post merged products..... Great! If not we own what we want for the purposes we want. A person would be crazy to make a purchase based on unwritten promises by a sales person


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Here is what I found out: it’s a marketing spin to get folks to buy HPP.
> 
> 1) Hyatt is not going away with the Marriott purchase.
> 2) In order to participate in the Marriott Beyond program, you have to be enrolled in the Hyatt Point Program through a developer purchase. Legacy week owners are excluded.
> ...


This would be a pretty easy implementation across the board, for Hyatt and Vistana. Vistana has a few similar offerings like Explorer Collection; Cruises, hotel. Though it is not nearly as extensive as what Marriott has to offer.

Since Explorer collection is an added layer on top of DC, what Marriott does is they take the DC points convert that to physical inventory and rent that out for cash to cover the cost of what you are buying in the Explorer Collection. Marriott could really sell Explorer Collection items for cash or any other currency, just that today the currency is DC/VC points. No reason they can't add on StarOptions or HPP as another currency with very little trouble. I don't think you can book Explorer Collection online, so even with Marriott DC points, it requires a phone call. WOuld really be no different with Hyatt or Vistana.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 24, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> That's the one consistent line if for no other reason than what they are selling *is* Trust points, so they need to build a desire to "want" Trust points for fear of losing out. Telling people they can use their enrolled points to do the same thing serves no purpose to help them sell Trust points. Sales reps have been using the "You have to buy Trust points or you won't be able to access X" for a long time. Despite these threats, so far, for almost everything in the DC, Trust points function exactly the same as enrolled points. That doesn't mean that will always be the case or that won't change, but because of the large number of legacy enrolled weeks, a big source of inventory within the DC is, and likely to continue to be enrolled weeks which are elected for DC points. If they weaken the power of enrolled weeks to do things in the DC, you might see fewer weeks elected for points, and the DC would cease to function as it was intended. Granted, sales reps have been saying that buying Trust points will also "supercharge" your enrolled points and make them function like Trust points, but all the empirical evidence we have seen suggests that is false.


I agree.
My only change is “might” to “would” see fewer weeks elected to points.


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> This would be a pretty easy implementation across the board, for Hyatt and Vistana. Vistana has a few similar offerings like Explorer Collection; Cruises, hotel. Though it is not nearly as extensive as what Marriott has to offer.
> 
> Since Explorer collection is an added layer on top of DC, what Marriott does is they take the DC points convert that to physical inventory and rent that out for cash to cover the cost of what you are buying in the Explorer Collection. Marriott could really sell Explorer Collection items for cash or any other currency, just that today the currency is DC/VC points. No reason they can't add on StarOptions or HPP as another currency with very little trouble. I don't think you can book Explorer Collection online, so even with Marriott DC points, it requires a phone call. WOuld really be no different with Hyatt or Vistana.


It actually requires you call several different companies depending on the options pursued.  I would think they'd want to monetize the offerings so some type of requirement to participate whether it be enrollment or additional purchases.  And those offerings don't give any access to the other systems for DC/Trust points.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 24, 2019)

Dean said:


> It actually requires you call several different companies depending on the options pursued.  I would think they'd want to monetize the offerings so some type of requirement to participate whether it be enrollment or additional purchases.  And those offerings don't give any access to the other systems for DC/Trust points.



This has nothing to do with giving HPP owners access to MVC inventory/DC Points. Not part of that process. Apparently the HPP product hasn't been selling well, so this is probably just the easiest "quick fix" to try to boost those sales. Add some "sizzle" to try to kick-start things. No enhancements needed to consumer-facing online systems - just some redemption schedule for how many HPP points it takes for the various Explorer offerings and some way for the Hyatt call centers to book those offerings with the provider and deduct HPP points from the owner accounts.

While most of us on TUG see little to no value in the Explorer offerings, if you read some of the Marriott Vacation Club Owners Facebook pages, you will see these Explorer options seem very popular with MVC owners outside of TUG. Most owners don't analyze the cost-benefit quite like we do.


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> This has nothing to do with giving HPP owners access to MVC inventory/DC Points. Not part of that process. Apparently the HPP product hasn't been selling well, so this is probably just the easiest "quick fix" to try to boost those sales. Add some "sizzle" to try to kick-start things. No enhancements needed to consumer-facing online systems - just some redemption schedule for how many HPP points it takes for the various Explorer offerings and some way for the Hyatt call centers to book those offerings with the provider and deduct HPP points from the owner accounts.
> 
> While most of us on TUG see little to no value in the Explorer offerings, if you read some of the Marriott Vacation Club Owners Facebook pages, you will see these Explorer options seem very popular with MVC owners outside of TUG. Most owners don't analyze the cost-benefit quite like we do.


Agreed but the post I responded to was talking about Explorer and similar systems. I think dioxide was simply quoting the way they get the dollars out to pay for the cash options and comparing doing the same thing within those other systems.  To be clear, I think there are 2 issues here, Explorer type benefits and some type of access to the MVC points inventory.  While I think eventually they will be tied together, the post that headed us this direction by Sapper was specifically talking about an Explorer collection type of program but not access to the DP inventory.  Other rumors seem to suggest that may be happening starting early next year.  There should be some interesting threads once things get more solid.


----------

